# Gears of War 3 - April 2011



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Gears of War 3 for April 2011
Xbox 360 dashboard outs Epic sequel. 
by Martin Robinson, IGN UK*

UK, April 9, 2010 - Microsoft has inadvertently revealed Gears of War 3, with an announcement for the game fleetingly appearing on the Xbox 360 dashboard today. 

The announcement, since deleted, confirmed the game for an April 2011 release. 

An official announcement was believed to be coming through Cliff Bleszinski's appearance on The Jimmy Fallon show, which has now been delayed to Monday. 

Rumoured gameplay details emerged yesterday, revealing that the final part of the trilogy that began in 2006 would feature a refined cover system and underwater elements. 

IGN has contacted Microsoft for further confirmation – expect to hear more on the game in the coming weeks. 


Source: IGN


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I will be one to buy the game. Even though it may be the same old thing and not much of a change, I like to support, to some extent, the creators and people who make the games. Not to say I buy anything that is put out just because of the title, but GOW is a GREAT game. Love it.
Matteo


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

"Not to say I buy anything that is put out just because of the title" 
Well, unless it's title is Gears of War 3 then I will. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Best shooting game I've ever played is Gears of War. The battle system is magnificent and I will be gearing up for this one.


----------



## gracielopez88 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have played this game .It is very interesting game.I am a big fan of game.My brother are also like this game.It is one of my favourite game.


----------



## marriejonsan (Jul 20, 2012)

It is one of my favorite game. I have played this game with my friends.so many parts are in this game I have won all the parts.. Really It is a great game.......


----------

